# Der neue Mobbing-Bericht...



## risingmoon

Buena tarde. Es el título de un conocido libro del Dr. Leymann, publicado en 1995. Transcribo, incluyendo el subtítulo:

_- Der neue Mobbing-Bericht. Erfahrungen und Initiativen, Auswege und Hilfsangebote._

Mi intento:

- El nuevo informe sobre _mobbing_. Experiencias e iniciativas, soluciones y medidas de apoyo.

¿La traducción es correcta o requiere algún ajuste? Les agradezco de antemano.


----------



## elroy

"Angebote" son más bien "posibilidades" u "opciones" en este contexto. Pero a lo mejor es tan solo un matiz. Tu traducción me parece bien.


----------



## Tonerl

risingmoon said:


> - El nuevo informe sobre _mobbing_. Experiencias e iniciativas, soluciones y *medidas de apoyo*.



_*Unterstützungsmaßnahmen
unterstützende Maßnahmen: *_
medidas de apoyo
*
Hilfsangebote:*
ofertas de ayuda 
ofrecimientos de asistencia
ofrecimientos de ayuda

Qué te parece ?


----------



## elroy

Tonerl said:


> ofertas de ayuda
> ofrecimientos de asistencia
> ofrecimientos de ayuda


 A mí también se me habían ocurrido "ofertas" y "ofrecimientos", pero después decidí que no eran adecuados en nuestro contexto, ya que no se trata literalmente de cosas que se estén ofreciendo, sino de cosas que "stehen im Angebot", o sea, que son _disponibles_. Por eso hablé de "posibilidades" y "opciones".


----------



## risingmoon

Muchas gracias elroy y Tonerl por su tiempo, propuestas y argumentos. Concuerdo con elroy respecto a la disponibilidad (me parece más razonable en el contexto de las soluciones que se buscan para erradicar la ocurrencia de los procesos de acoso psicológico). En esta página aparecen también las traducciones "medidas de apoyo" y "modalidades de ayuda": Hilfsangebote - Traducción al español - ejemplos alemán | Reverso Context. Medidas de apoyo y otras similares son expresiones bastante comunes en la literatura al respecto. Sin embargo, que sean la traducción apropiada no es obligatorio. Si hubiera argumentos para descartarlas, entonces me parece más razonable que sea "opciones de ayuda". Espero comentarios .


----------



## elroy

Yo prefiero "medidas de apoyo".


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> "Angebote" son más bien "posibilidades" u "opciones" en este contexto.* Pero a lo mejor es tan solo un matiz*



Dann muss man davon ausgehen, dass man in Zukunft wortwörtliche Übersetzungen, die als „Nuance“ nicht der spanischen entsprechen, getrost in die Tonne „kloppen“ kann !

*Mir persönlich stellt sich nun allerdings die Frage, warum es keinen Unterschied zwischen „Unterstützungsmaßnahmen“ respektive „unterstützenden Maßnahmen“ - und „Hilfsangeboten“ (danach wurde ja gefragt) geben sollte, zumindest was eine adäquate/nuancierte Übersetzung ins Spanische betrifft !?*


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias elroy y Tonerl... Mucho me temo que no comprendo lo que quieres decir, Tonerl... Le he dado varias vueltas, pero no logro captar el sentido de lo que compartes, lo siento. No domino, en lo absoluto, el alemán; apenas estoy comenzando a familiarizarme un poco. En #3 aportaste en español, ¿sería mucho pedir que lo hagas de nuevo? O incluso en inglés. Creo que quizá así sea más sencillo buscar y encontrar la solución. Gracias.


----------



## anahiseri

De las opciones de Tonerl, la que mejor me suena es 
*ofertas de ayuda*


----------



## anahiseri

elroy, yo no capto la diferencia entre "estar disponible" y "ser ofrecido", al menos en este contexto.


----------



## risingmoon

Buen día. Gracias elroy, Tonerl y anahiseri. Me queda claro que a veces las palabras compuestas, a pesar de la claridad del contexto, dificultan los consensos. Sin embargo, con todo lo que se ha dicho y propuesto hasta aquí me parece suficiente para tomar una decisión. Por lo que he visto, en muchos países no existían (en aquel entonces) ni existen (actualmente) acciones concretas diseñadas específicamente para apoyar a las víctimas de acoso psicológico. Y las que existen falta que sean aplicada adecuadamente. Aparte de ello, quedan las normatividades aplicables, que en sí deberían ser suficientes, pero ocurre algo similar: no se aplican, se aplican a medias o a conveniencia, etc. Parte de la responsabilidad para apoyar ha recaído en algunos de los estudiosos, que buscan y/o crean o perfilan parte de esos apoyos. Puesto que no sabemos cuál es la idea concreta debido a que no tenemos acceso al texto, me parece que lo más "neutral" sin perder la esencia (hay ayuda para las víctimas) es hablar de "medidas/posibilidades/opciones de apoyo", al margen de si son ofrecidas o están disponibles, si son institucionales o resultado de la investigación gubernamental, privada o independiente.
Por lo que a mí respecta, el hilo está concluido . Les agradezco mucho su tiempo y esfuerzo a todos .


----------



## elroy

Es que en alemán hay una diferencia entre *(1)* "etwas, was im Angebot steht" ("algo que está disponible") y *(2)* "etwas, was gerade angeboten wird" ("algo que se está ofreciendo").  Yo entiendo *(1) *en este contexto, y para mí, "ofertas de ayuda/apoyo" expresa *(2)*.


----------



## risingmoon

Concuerdo en que _ofrecer algo_ y que _algo esté disponible_ no son equivalentes.


----------

